

Zen99 (YC S14) raises $2.5M to save freelancers from HR hell - tzier
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/06/y-combinator-backed-zen99-raises-2-5m-to-save-freelancers-from-hr-hell/

======
jypepin
Congrats to them! I've been in an industry that employs contractors for 2
years now, and this is an awesome product for them!

